
Google's Go team decides not to give it a try - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/17/google_go_team_try_keyword/
======
wodenokoto
As someone who have basically only programmed in python, I’m having a hard
time imagining what error handling in go is like.

------
panpanna
And thanks God for that.

Go has a special design philosophy. It's what makes it go.

If you don't like it, there are plenty of other languages out there for you.
Stop trying to change Go into one of them.

